# Merry Meet Everyone



## EmmaB3

Hello all,

I'm new here, but unfortunately not new at ttc as my partner and I have been trying for about a year with only one pregnancy which ended in miscarriage in August. 
I look forward to having people to share this difficult and emotional time with and I thank you all in advance for your help and support; and hope that I can be of some help and support to people too.

Brightest Blessings
Emma


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Welcome :wave: Sorry to hear of your loss on august.. good luck for your future ttc journey. :flower:


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Hi & welcome! :flower:

Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## MommaAlexis

Blessed be! how is everyone today?


----------



## MiaSamEveBUB

Welcome. Sorry to here that you lot your baby :cry:


----------



## Quackquack99

welcome :)


----------



## v2007

:xmas3:

V xxx


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## storm4mozza

Hi welcome to BnB x


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Jai Me

Hello & Welcome to BnB!
I am sorry to hear about your loss. This is a great place
for support. I have also been TTC for over a year and love 
BnB. Best Wishes to you!!! :flower:


----------

